# Un iPad peut-il les bibliothéques d'un serveur iTunes ?



## Slls (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'envisage de m'acheter un iPad mais d'abord, je voulais m'assurer de quelque chose.

J'ai un NAS Synology (relié à mon réseau sans fil) sur lequel j'ai un serveur iTunes où se trouvent mes morceaux, ma musique quoi.  Je me demandais si, à l'aide de Remote pour iPad, je savais accéder à ce NAS pour lire de la musique ?

Cela me permettrai d'accéder à la totalité de mes titres car je ne mettrai pas tout sur mon iPad.

Merci !


----------



## UnAm (27 Décembre 2010)

Pour utiliser Remote, faut que ton Mac soit allumé... & qu'iTunes utilise le NAS.
Pour lire directement à partir de l'iPad, il faut une application sur ton iPad. J'utilise AirPlayer moi... ça fonctionne pas mal du tout (l'appli est payante... il faut vérifier qu'elle fonctionne avec ton NAS, mais je pense qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis).


----------



## Slls (27 Décembre 2010)

Un détail : avec AirPlayer, les morceaux qui sont présents sur mon NAS  seront mélangés avec ceux présents sur mon iPad ou alors ils seront  "isolés" et disponible uniquement dans l'application AirPlayer ?


----------



## UnAm (27 Décembre 2010)

Isolés uniquement dans AirPlayer..
Je l'utilise surtout pour les vidéos, j'ai pas testé iTunes via AirPlayer, donc je suis pas sûr qu'il ait une interface adaptée (simplement "play/pause, previous et next").


----------



## copernic304 (28 Décembre 2010)

JE voudrais faire la meme chose, sachant que mes fichiers sont stockés sur mon iMac et non sur un serveur (mais ca ne change rien dans le fond). 

J'ai entendu parler de ZUMOCAST, qui n'est malheureusement pas disponible pour le moment, des utilisateurs de cette app ont peut etre des retours  à donner ?

Merci


----------



## tokamac (2 Janvier 2011)

Hello, pouvez-vous confirmer deux choses avec cette appli AirPlayer et un NAS :

- Le Mac peut rester éteint et on peut quand même naviguer dans sa bibliothèque de films sur le NAS et les lire sur l'iPhone/iPad ?

- Une fois que le film est lu sur l'iPad directement depuis le NAS, peut-on l'envoyer sur l'Apple TV ?


----------



## Holy Diver (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

pour les NAS Synology, il y a l'application "maison": DS Audio
DS Audio

Elle permet d'écouter la musique stockée sur le NAS, sans que le Mac soit en route

Cdt

H_D


----------

